# What's a magic item my MC could use that takes no skill?



## Gardius (May 3, 2022)

MC is thrown into a world where he has to fight, but he has no prior experience with magic items and weapons and isn't magical himself.
What's an item he could use? How would it be introduced? How could he use it?


----------



## Foxee (May 3, 2022)

*Gorsigaka*

Your MC needs a gorsigaka. It's roughly the size of a small bat (yes, the animal) and exists in two planes of existence at once thus the recipient of its powers never knows if it's coming or going. The gorsigaka can be operated with either hand or no hands because it is responsive to the brainwaves of the person who has found it and thus (usually accidentally) triggered the imprinting process. Speed of operation tends to be very randomized which makes fighting tricky and thus fights are either very long or extremely short.

The gorsigaka fits into a pocket (provided one has roomy pockets of course) or a shoulder bag, ranges in color anywhere from reddish purple to brilliant orange, has six seeds inside, can't tell time, and it's main drawback is that it smells like rotten fish. It is, however, a fearsome weapon especially in the hands of the clueless and uninitiated.


----------



## Riptide (May 4, 2022)

Gardius said:


> MC is thrown into a world where he has to fight, but he has no prior experience with magic items and weapons and isn't magical himself.
> What's an item he could use? How would it be introduced? How could he use it?


I read a similar story, where the character has to fight with no knowledge of how to and she stumbled upon an alive sword that basically controlled her and told her what to do. Maybe something like that? Idk if we should be the ones answering the gritty details of your story, though... about how to use it, how to introduce it...


----------



## Ultraroel (May 4, 2022)

That's completely up to your own creativity and imagination? Do you want him to win? Will he pay a hefty price without knowing? Will he just stave off his attackers? Will it put him in debt? I mean, you could choose that he finds a wand that just responses to him waving it around. Or have a Device that takes life energy, converts it into power and that rapidly decreases his lifespan. You could give him a self-swinging sword. This is why writing fantasy is fun, use your own creativity


----------



## EternalGreen (May 4, 2022)

Anything. It's that the point of magic?


----------



## Louanne Learning (May 14, 2022)

His hands. Anything he picks up. Anything he touches.


----------



## AurelianGuy (May 14, 2022)

With magic being an unlimited force of potential, there really isn't anything that it couldn't be. It could something unexpected, such as a pen that lets the 'writer' magically change elements of the scenes around them. It could be a book of endless learning, allowing for vast amounts of self improvement. It could be a shoe that lets the user teleport to any place they can see or remember. 

It all comes down to your magic system and any limitations you plan on placing on it.


----------



## DailyLunatic (May 26, 2022)

You should first decide the type of magic system your world works under.  Hard Magic or Soft Magic.  Wizardry, Sorcery, Occult, etc...

I can't tell from your question if you want your world to work under strict magic rules or not.  Pros and Cons to each.

This series on YouTube was helpful for me:

Also, search for "Magic Systems" on Google, or YouTube.  Tons out there...

-sterling


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 5, 2022)

Turn to a role-playing game for inspiration. In Dungeons & Dragons, non-magical characters frequently use items which require no magical skill such as potions, rings, single-use scrolls, wands, enchanted weapons...you get the idea. What do you want to make possible in your world?


----------



## NajaNoir (Jun 6, 2022)

How about a book? Easily introduced, maybe falls of a shelf or sticks out like a sore thumb somewhere along the way.
It could provide potion recipes, spells to make him invisible, big when needed, little etc...

I see someone beat me to it. Slightly different take then, perhaps it talks to him, guides him on which page to go to.


----------



## Mike Serfas (Jun 6, 2022)

"I hold in my hand the Great Truncheon of Held..." As I recall, this is a_ Very Large Club_ that feels as light as air to the person wielding it, and as heavy as steel to the person struck.  Can be wielded only by a pure-blood human; mutants need not apply.

He should work out how to use it in time.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Jun 6, 2022)

A sentient sword would fit the bill.  Even if it did not exactly 'control' him, it could give instruction and have special abilities.

Stormbringer, or its twin Mournblade, from the Elric of Melniboné series were pretty formidable.  A demon bound to the shape of a sword.  No 'communication', per se, but managed to level a 98lb albino weakling up by devouring the soul of each victim with just a scratch.  ...and he was the good guy.

Just give your weapon some awesome ability and don't forget to toss in a few debuffs (weaknesses) to make it interesting. 

-sterling


----------



## BadHouses (Jun 27, 2022)




----------

